# SSR wheel bolt HELP!



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi guys

I have a set of SSR strahl wheels, and I need a replacement assembly bolt.

I bought one from blackforestindustries but it was too big! Its and M7xsomething......

I need to know if anyone has a replacement laying around....I need a M6x25 ...i think. 

Let me know, thank you!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Come on!!!!!!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

pleeeaaaase help!!!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

bumperrr


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

not even?!!!!


----------

